

Biologist proposes to his girlfriend Using DNA fragments - Chirael
http://io9.com/5970795/biologist-proposes-to-his-girlfriend-using-dna-fragments

======
rohamg
Really creative! Big props, super geeky but guaranteed to be a winner.

Money quote: "...giving his girlfriend a big surprise when she imaged his
electrophoresis gel."

